# Car Ferry round trip: Greece - Cyprus - Turkey



## Emil (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this possible, or because of the politics involved do you have to leave the way you arrived (via North or South)?

I've read the sticky regarding sending vehicle as freight from Greece.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Emil said:


> Is this possible, or because of the politics involved do you have to leave the way you arrived (via North or South)?
> 
> I've read the sticky regarding sending vehicle as freight from Greece.


I understand that as far as the RoC ( the south) is concerned if you have not entered through a port/airport in the south you cannot legally leave through the south. 

I assume you are bringing a vehicle? If so you must have proof it has been legally imported in to the south, to enable you to depart from a southern port ( Limassol) 

Hopefully someone who has know;edge of the north can give the answer to the experience there


----------

